# Nissan X-trail VIN



## leafar (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello, does anybody know any Official website from Nissan or other solid reference that is able to explain how to decode the VIN of an X-trail? So far it seems that in some cases the VIN of the x-trail does not follow the standards reflected in wikipedia: Vehicle Identification Number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For instance I have an X-trail which VIN is like "JN1TBNT30Z00#####" in theory based on the VIN standards the 10th digit is suppose to tell you the year of the vehicle but in this case is a "Z" which is not even an acceptable letter under the standards mentioned. I did some research and it seems that in some countries this 10th letter is an "A" or a "U".

Best to All and thank you!,

Leafar


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Leafer,

Are you or is the car in Singapore? Only Singapore had a designation of "Z" for the year/model of the X-Trail and it's 2001 I believe.

These X-Trails are made and manufactured in Singapore manufacturing plant.

P.S. It's an excellent question by the way, as the X-Trail doesn't seem to follow the known and conventional VIN coding standard at all. The Nissan VIN coding standard can be found HERE


----------



## leafar (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello,

This car was bought in Central America, however now I am having problems in importing this car to another country since the chassis doesn't follow the VIN standards. Is there any website from Nissan that explain how they codify their VIN's? How did you know that the Z stands or cars made in Singapore?

Many thanks for the info

Leafar!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I Googled your VIN with the Z in it for the xtrail and it came-up in Singapore. I made a mistake though about it being manufactured in Singapore as there doesn't seem to be a Nissan manufacturing plant there and the JN1 means that it was in fact manufactured and assembled in Japan, 

So I can only presume that the Z code was assigned by the Japanese for xtrails exported into Singapore (and maybe other countries like Central America as well)

My VIN has an A in it instead of the Z and I don't think it's the year of manufacturing, as it is referring to A=Australia and you will see others with U=Europe.

I just found a Russian website confirming the above HERE

It says that Z was assigned to all other countries apart from Europe and it was assigned to North America as well.


----------



## mpatry (May 14, 2015)

My 2008 Xtrail, purchased in Japan, shipped to Kenya - I can't find a VIN. Under the driver's seat is a heavy duty plastic sheathing - can't see metal frame. 

I need to find out the month of manufacture - any help is much appreciated! 

Thank you from Nairobi.

Marc


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Marc
Cant say for the t31 but on my t30 the vin is also on a plaque on the inside edge of the windshield. I think its also on plaque in the engine compartment, and possibly on the inner side frame of the inner drivers door. Should also be on your registration and insurance papers.
Good luck with it.


----------



## mpatry (May 14, 2015)

Nothing nothing and nothing. This is a real mystery. The metal plaque in the engine compartment doesn't have a 17 digit VIN, only a chassis number, and the seatbelts don't have any such info, and nothing on the frames of an of the 4 doors and rear hatch. Registration just gives chassis / Frame number (NT31032844) and engine number. I'm in touch now with the local Nissan dealership. Let's see what they come up with. I've checked all the usual places, save for ripping out the plastic sheathing underneath the carpet under the driver's seat... Thanks for your efforts. Quadraria - I'm selling his Nissan because I'm moving back home, across the river from Gatineau!

Marc


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Marc
Well that is a mystery. Was the car stolen? Nothing on the import papers? On mine there is a cut out under the passenger seat and you can see it. Why not just cut the plastic if you have gone to the trouble of taking off the door sills and lifting the carpert? Mind you on my 2006 I lifted all the carpet under drivers seat to rustproof the floorpan and again later to hide my backup camera wires, and I don't recall seeing any Vin stamped there. 
And it seems to me that the month of manufacture is also indicated in the drivers door sill with tire pressure recommendations.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Dear Fellow X-Trailers,

Here in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, attempting to purchase the correct brake pads via Internet for my X-Trail GX 2.5 lt (petrol with conventional 4-speed, i.e. non-CVT, automatic transmission) ) manufactured in 2007, but stated in the registration as the 2008 model, I've found that I really must find the VIN Number to determine whether it's a T30 or T31 model, or perhaps "between these 2 models". The main doubt at present is whether the brake design was changed from 2007 to 2008. Can anyone tell me if the Chassis No. is the same as the VIN No.? I'd be very grateful for any help with this. 

Cheers, BRIAN HAZLEHURST


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Brian
If your speedometer cluster is in the middle you have a t30. Google the two for pics. Pretty sure you have a t30 as the t31 was introduced with a cvt transmission.
For parts just look up those for 2005 or 2006 Nissan X trail on RockAuto, and that will show you different options at pretty good prices even with delivery charges.
All the best
Mike


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi MIKE,
Many thanks for your prompt reply. Tomorrow I'll pop into a local brake place, but I will certainly consider RockAuto for more complex parts.
All the Very Best,
BRIAN


----------

